# Leisure Time In Abu Dhabi



## 01reysaj38 (May 16, 2011)

:attention:When I was in Doha, a family day is being practiced during the Fridays. I assume the same is also practiced in the UAE particularly in Abu Dhabi during the weekend so only families can go inside the malls or park. What are the best places to go during the weekend in Abu Dhabi aside from going to the mall or parks?:help:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There are family or women only days and evenings (water parks, certain malls that tend to be nonwesternized, beaches, etc) but those tend to be on Mondays and Tuesdays from what I have seen. Fridays are usually open for all to to use all malls as many people here only have one day off, and that being Friday. 

Depends on what you like to do. Can check out timeoutabudhabi for things to do.


----------



## 01reysaj38 (May 16, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> There are family or women only days and evenings (water parks, certain malls that tend to be nonwesternized, beaches, etc) but those tend to be on Mondays and Tuesdays from what I have seen. Fridays are usually open for all to to use all malls as many people here only have one day off, and that being Friday.
> 
> Depends on what you like to do. Can check out timeoutabudhabi for things to do.


thank you for the information. 

opppss last week when i check this same post and it was like someone consider this as spam. it really disappoint me. i really don't like that idea.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not that this post was spam, but that mohid had responded with a comment that was spam. 

Sometimes just takes the forum a little while to respond on the uae forum. If you have questions, sometimes the dubai thread will answer faster if you post there. Many people do the commute or just look over there as this subforum is a bit slow.


----------

